# Problem



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome all,

I have a bit of a problem, because I want to use one of the ADA pictures for a banner on my website. And I can't until i have their permission 
Does anyone have e-mail adress to Nozomi Hajakawa , because i think that he speaks english.

Thx all for info.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the @ allready  If someone needs it write here and i will look for it 

Matt


----------

